# livestrong oakley radar @ nordstrom rack for $70



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

nordstroms rack in east palo alto. about 6-7 pairs of radars left, and a few half jackets.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Scored a pair! Thanks for the heads up! I think I may have gotten the last one.. call in and check.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

glad you scored a pair.


----------

